# OK, panicing...



## SophieAlex (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok so heres the problem...

When I was referred by my GP, I did ask him specifically and he said it shouldn't be a problem, but now im starting to worry...

Im 22, my DP is 27. We have been together for 3 1/2 years, living together for 3. Were trying for a baby for a year before I became in fertile 1 year ago.

Now, ive been looking at the criteria and it says that you have to be 23 y/o to be eligible for funding, but my doctor said this shouldn't be a problem as there is no way we can have children naturally...

Does anyone have any idea? I just dont want to get my hopes up, go for my first consultation and then get turned away because im not 23 yet...

HELP!!!

Any ideas let me know,

Thanks, SophieAlex xxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi,

Someone had mentioned to me that we needed to have been trying for 3 years before we qualified.  This seemed stupid that we have no chance of conceiving naturally and to wait another year means I will be 35 and my chances would start decreasing!  Anyway after investigation it looks like if there is a cut and dry reason for you not being able to get preganant naturally then that trumps (just about) all other criteria so you should be fine.  The only other factors which do still come into play (and even this is dependent on where you live) like if you already have children and if you have already had cycles of IVF.

So if your reason is 100% that you can't get preganant naturally I think you should be fine

This is just from Googling but looked pretty officical.  Although some PCT seem to be funnier than others

Good luck
xxx


----------



## SophieAlex (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply! Feel a little bit calmer now! Will just have to cross my fingers and hope my PCT is a nice one   haha!

Thanks again Sunny xxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi I just read your message I wouldn't worry I'm only 25 and my partner is 27 we have been trying for 2 1/2 years now iv got tubal damage and we r going through  nhs funded ivf at the mo. I can't see y the wouldn't allow u and your partner to do the same as long as neither of u have any children already xx


----------



## SophieAlex (Apr 26, 2012)

Hiya, no we dont have any children already, I lost both of my tubes due to ectopics and have been infertile now for over a year so im hoping that my age wont affect it. My doctor has said the same thing, that it wouldn't be a problem, but still expecting something to go wrong I guess...

Thanks for your reply hun xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Just try to be positive, when's your appointment? Iv got tubal damage that's y we can't have kids but if u have ivf I think it by basses the tubes n e way it's still all confusing to me lol I wish u luck tho xx


----------



## SophieAlex (Apr 26, 2012)

My first app is thursday so not long to wait, and yea i will have to have ivf as no tubes... have u started treatment then?

xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

At least if u go through nhs u shouldn't have to wait too long, I got referred in jan this year and am now at a private fertility clinic iv been on my injections for 11 days now and got my first scan this thurs to see how many eggs iv got!! It's really exciting. Have u read up about ivf much? It's quite complicatedbut u soon get your head around it lol xx


----------



## SophieAlex (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow thats amazingly quick... where do u live? if u dont mind me asking...

I have done a little bit of research, but still looking for more to be honest... its just trying to find a reliable source at the moment... if you have any info you could share i would really appreciate it 

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Yea it was quicker than what I thought! Alot of ppl moan about nhs but they were fantastic with me. I'm from Kent how about u? Im under south east fertility clinic in tonbridge wells.I think everyone's treatment is different in terms if what medication they give u depending on your age and your history. Is it just a consultation u have Tomoz xx


----------



## SophieAlex (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, just a consult... we are in Colchester so not entirely sure how its going to be round here... 

Not entirely sure what to expect tomorrow... I mean i haven't got a clue whether they will start the tests or whether its just a sit down to explain whats going to happen and go through our history... scared stiff to be honest... xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Ah dont be scared, you will be fine. At my first consultation they got us to fill out alot of paper work and we had bloods taken, then my partner had to do a semen sample so they could analyse that, got the results back straight away which was good. The amount of papers u have to sign is just unbelievable really! Hopfully once they have done that they will give u some dates to start your treatment. We will have to compare notes Tomoz but I wish u luck for Tomoz x


----------



## SophieAlex (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, we had our consultation and we are due to start at the end of august   cant wait!! didn't take too long, she just spoke about our history and explained about what would happen next... gave us loads of samples to get done... 3 for me (bloods, chlamidia and hormones on next period - soz tmi lol) and 2 for him (bloods and sperm)... havn't got to get them done straight away which is nice... she said as long as she gets them by middle of july at the latest thats fine... just as long as she has them to send on the the clinic before we start treatment... so all is good here!!!!

Thanks for all your help and advice with everything hun xxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Glad everything well with your appointment, I remember now having to do all that lol there's quite a few to do isn't there. I'm sure august will come around really quick for u. R u going straight in for ivf or u not too sure? 
Our scan went well I thought I was going to see how many follicles I had but I haven't started those drugs yet lol getting a bit confused. Iv gotta go back in tues for another scan coz my lining is just a few mm too thick so my treatment is just gonna be delayed for a few days now 
So just a waiting game for u now.
Kim xx


----------



## SophieAlex (Apr 26, 2012)

Yea straight in for IVF as there is nothing else we can do... So after your next scan are you actually going to start treatment? bet you cant wait can u? xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Thats what they decided for us too ivf straight away. We have already started my injections 2 weeks ago and then start my stim jabs on tue hopfully there the ones that produce the follicles. Our treatment should all be done in the next couple of weeks, our treatment would of taken about 4 weeks in total. So do u just have to wait for an appointment now for the fertility clinic?x


----------



## SophieAlex (Apr 26, 2012)

Yea just have to wait till mid august and then we will b in our way!! 4 weeks wow thats quick, is that start to stim, or start to implant?

Good luck with the stim hun xx


----------



## MrsJussiP (Mar 6, 2012)

They start groups on the IVF section for the months that you are doing IVF, all the ppl on it will all be doing there first go as well, there should be one for august coming up soon. When I did my 1st go It took about 5 and a half weeks from my first injection to egg collection, was meant to be 4 and a half but my follicles were slow growers. Then you have the 2 week wait, you'll do your test at the end of that. Good luck with your treatment, its very exciting when you finally start  xx


----------



## SophieAlex (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks MrsJussip for your reply... I cant believe how quickly it all happens... i was expecting months and months of treatment but in reality its only about 3... just cant wait to get started now xxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Our treatment from start of treatment to end of treatment about 4 weeks then once iv had my egg transfer wait 2 weeks for test, that will be the hard bit I'l have to be patient lol youl have to keep your mind occupied from nOw till august but will come around so quick for u x


----------



## SophieAlex (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope so... I guess i will just have to keep busy and stop watching the dates!! xx


----------

